# Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter



## Sven87 (14. Sep. 2008)

Habe mich schon über den Bau eines bachlaufen informiert... wollte meine Idee mal vorstellen und von euch auf Fehler prüfen lassen.

Der Bachlauf soll 3m x 1,5m werden und  und 0,6m Tief.
Die Durchströmung will ich durch Lärchen oder Eichenbretter erzielen (was ist besser?) Ich werde sie so anordnen das das Wasser den Filter in einer Schlängellinie durchlaufen muss. Einmal von links nach recht und von oben nach unten. Den Aufbau habbe ich mir wie folgt vorgestellt:
15cm Blähton(grob); 15cm Filterlava etwas feiner , 15cm feines Kies, 15cm Wasser (Beplanzung ist noch in Planung aber über Vorschläge bin ich nicht böse ;-) ) Was haltet hier von dem Aufbau? Über genaue Sieblinien bin ich mir auch nochnicht im klaren.

Freue mich auf eure Kritik^^

MFG Sven


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf*

Hallo Sven,

ich frage mich gerade, willst Du nun einen Bachlauf bauen, wie Du immer  wieder schreibst, oder eher einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter? 

Gib mal "Bodenfilter" in die Suchfunktion (oben gelb) ein und schau Dir die entsprechenden Beiträge an. 

Gibts evtl. eine Skizze von Deinem Projekt? Wieviel Gefälle hat der "Bachlauf"?


----------



## Sven87 (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf*

Ok die bezeichnung Bachlauf ist nicht richtig - bewachsener Bodenfilter trifft eher zu!

Danke^^


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf*

Hallo Sven, 

ich würd da gar keine Bretter nehmen da baust Du Dir garantiert Gammelecken ein. Wichtig bei so einem Filter ist eine möglichst gleichmäßige Durchströmung. 
Eiche wird zudem Gerbsäure abgeben und somit den pH Wert verändern. 

Ich würde den Filter so bauen, das ich eine Rückspülmöglichkeit hätte. 
Schau Dir unbedingt mal www.bodenfilter.de an. Die Seite dreht sich zwar eher um kommunale Abwasserreinigung, aber was im großen funzt geht auch am Teich. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## karsten. (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> 
> ich würd da gar keine Bretter nehmen da baust Du Dir garantiert Gammelecken ein. Wichtig bei so einem Filter ist eine möglichst gleichmäßige Durchströmung.
> Eiche wird zudem Gerbsäure abgeben und somit den pH Wert verändern. ..........



Hallo

ich bin (in diesem Fall ) nicht Deiner Meinung

Gerbsäure der Eiche hab ich immer gern (kontrolliert) 
eingesetzt

und die Bretter-Labyrinth-Durchströmungs-verlängerungs-variante  

hat sich bei mir jahrelang bewährt

Natürlich bedarf es etwas Know-how 
und Anpassung auf die eigene Teichhardware

aber 

ich würde es wieder tun  

mfG


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Klaro Karsten 

man muss wissen was man tut, wenn man den Vorgang und die Gerbsäure im Griff hat oK !
... und deswegen sind wir eben doch einer Meinung  
... mein zweiter Vorname ist ja auch Karsten. 

Eichenlaub wird durchaus in der Aquaristik eingesetzt, man sollte es aber eben berücksichtigen und nicht am Teich in beliebiger Menge Eichenbretter oder Stämme verbauen. Deswegen kann man es kontrolliert durchaus einsetzen. Und die Bretter Labyrinth Durchströmungs Variante funktioniert eben nur mit entsprechendem Know How. 

Mit dem Händchen, der Erfahrung und dem Wissen was Du hast, kann man das sicher machen. Ich würde zu Anfang den einfacheren Weg (ohne Labyrinth) bestreiten und wenn ich nicht weiß, was ich genau tue, die Eiche vom Teich weglassen. 
Wolf


----------



## Sven87 (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Danke euch beiden!

Mit der Gerbsäure hab ich auch schon gehört. Werd mich mal nach den Preisen erkundigen und wenn lärche nicht zu teuer ist , werd ich mich dafür entscheiden.

Zu den Gammelecken. Was muss ich beachten das ich mir genau diese nicht hole? Ich würd ja gern drauf verzichten aber ein 1,5m breites Becken gleichmäßig zu durchströmen ist meiner Meinung nicht so leicht und da erscheind es mir mit den Brettern am einfachsten. Für andere vorschlädg bin ich auch zu haben!

P.S. Was sagt ihr zu meinem Schichtaufbau?

MFG Sven


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hi Sven, 

sibirische Lärche hält länger als die europäische, das noch mal so als Tipp (ist aber auch teurer). 

Ich würd auf die Schichten verzichten und vor allem würde ich den Wasserstand nicht  höher machen als die Füllung. Warum sollte sich das Wasser durch den Blähton schlängeln, wenn es bequem oben drüber weg fliessen kann ? 
Welchen Vorteil versprichst Du Dir von groben Blähton und von feinem Filterlave. Kauf gebrochenen Blähton, deck das ganze gegen wegfliegen ab und gut ist. Meine Meinung. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Sven87 (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Danke @ Wuzzel

Also durch die Durchschlänelung des Tones verspreche ich mir eine höhere Filterwirkung. Hab gelesen das möglichst die Wurzeln durchflutet werden sollen und der Filter Schichtartig ausgeführt werden soll. Ich denk mal in den verschieden Schüttungen, Schichttiefen siedeln sich andere Bakterien an was einen effizienteren Filterungsgrad hat. Kann sein das was ich hier schreib totaler Miest ist.... hab mir das auch nur erlesen. Freue mich über Kritik/ Literaturtips!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Haitu (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

über einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter habe auch ich mir  Gedanken gemacht und einen Plan, den ich hier mal einbringe.
 
Dies ist die Synthese aus weiß ich nicht mehr wie vielen Threads und Internetseiten, die ich zu diesem Thema gelesen habe.
Hier links neben der Schubkarre sieht man wo er dann hinkommt.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Interessante Theorie, Sven. 

Wo hast Du das gelesen ? Quellenangabe is bei solchen Sachen immer recht interessant. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## juergen-b (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

hy sven,

die verschiedenen schichtungen und zwangsführungen sind nicht vonnöten.

mach es so wie wolf schrieb ....... 1 substrat (blähton *gebrochen* ist bevorzugt geeignet) die restlichen eigenschaften die du versuchst durch deine technischen eingriffe zu erreichen stellen sich von selbst ein.

bedingt durch eindringtiefe - länge durchlauf und die tätigkeit der wurzeln und bakterien bilden die verschiedensten bereiche selbst aus und ermöglichen sowohl nitrifikanten, wie auch denitrifikanten ihr passendes milieu zu finden.

durch deine schichtung von fein nach grob ver/be-hinderst du genau diesern effekt, den effekt daß sich verschiedene O² zonen ausbilden, welche verschiedenen bakterienstämmen ihren lebensraum anbieten.

je gröber dein substrat ist desto nitrifikationslastiger wird der filter, hier kann man eingriff nehmen und seine ziele einbringen.
sollte aber nitrifikation die primäre zielsetzung sein, so gibt es bessere ansätze um eine maximale wirkung zu erzielen.

wichtig ist für eine gleichmäßige anströmung zu sorgen.

genausowichtig ist aber auch eine ablaßmöglichkeit (z.b. bodenablauf) zu haben oder verschiedene absaugstellen  auf dem grund (realisierbar über z.b. senkrechte 100er rohre mit umliegendem grobkiesfeld) zu haben, um in gewissen zeitabständen totes material entfernen zu können.

ein filter dieser bauart sollte nie in den hauptstrang einer teichfilterung, sondern immer in ein bypasssystem - hier kann mit den durchflußleistungen unabhängig vom restlichen teichmanagement gespielt werden.


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hallo Jürgen 




> ....die verschiedenen ....... zwangsführungen sind nicht vonnöten.



wenn man die Anlage in als langen Graben bauen kann ...
geb ich Dir Recht 

Das Bestreben von Flüssigkeiten sich zu Mischen macht den Rest  

Zur Denitrifizierung 

 
findet die in unseren Bodenfiltern nun statt ?

für wichtig halte ich eine gewisse Mächtigkeit des Substrats da in den Randzonen und in der Tiefe offensichtlich verschiedene Prozesse stattfinden
bzw. nur die in der Tiefe stabil ablaufen

bedenken würde ich noch dass mMn.  die Standzeit von Bodenfilter weniger durch die Kolmation als durch die unkontrollierte Expansion des Wurzelvolumen sowie
mechanische Schäden durch die "besten Repopflanzen" beinflusst wird.

in den Tiefen meiner demontierten ungepflegten  Filter gab es keinen Schlamm
sondern das Substrat sah aus wie geätzt....

mfG

verwandte Themen :
http://www.irb.fraunhofer.de/bauforschung/baufolit.jsp?s=Bodenfilter&lang=en
http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm
http://gpool.lfrz.at/gpoolexport/media/file/Endbericht_Bodenfilter1_15052005.pdf


----------



## jochen (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hi,

wie ich schon mehrach hier im Forum geschrieben habe, ist es die Kunst die Denitrifikation zu steuern, damit sie wirklich effektiv funktioniert.
Die Betonung liegt dabei bei effektiv.
Funktionieren tut es sicherlich, nur ob sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt um wirklich das Nitrat aus dem Teich zu holen...glaube ich eher nicht.
Ich denke mal das Nitrat wird durch die Pflanzen im Filter herausgebracht, und nicht durch die Veratmung über das Nitrat, die natürlich vorhanden sein kann.

In gesteuerten Bodenfiltern (zB Kläranlagen) kann die Beschickung des Filters immer durch Onlinemessungen  (02) gesteuert werden, was ja wahrscheinlich am Teich die wenigsten machen.
Oder man kennt seinen Teich so gut, und steuert die Pumpe nach Gefühl, dazu gehört aber jede Menge Erfahrung.

Mein Fazit,
Bodenfilter bauen, laufen lassen, und hoffen das Nitrat wird veratmet funktioniert so einfach nicht,
möglich isses aber...


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hallo Otto

den Raum unter dem Zwischenboden würde ich nicht mit dem Auslauf verbinden 

entweder das Wasser in die letzte Kammer aus dem Substrat überlaufen lassen oder
die letzte senkrechte Sperre durchlässig gestalten  

oder sogar auf einen Zwischenboden ganz verzichten und zusätzlich Raum für Substrat gewinnen
ein paar "Kontrollschächte" reichen völlig 

mfG


----------



## juergen-b (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

hallo karsten,



> Zur Denitrifizierung
> 
> 
> findet die in unseren Bodenfiltern nun statt ?



ja - jein ........ wie in meinem obigen post geschrieben kommt dies auf den aufbau und sehr viele komponenten an :
substrat, O² gehalt des eingangswassers, vorablaufende nitrifikation, durchflußmenge, temp., substratdichte, wurzelmasse ......... och da könnte man einen bericht verfassen  

zumindest anoxische verhältnisse sind sehr realistisch ....... aber wie geschrieben - hierzu muß man mit sachkentniss an die sache herangehen im aufbau und im test.

wenn mein bodenfilter im nächsten frühjahr etwas eingelaufen ist werde ich über O² messungen dessen aktivität beobachten ....... ich habe mir u.a. dafür ein geiles O² meßgerät gegönnt  



> wenn man die Anlage in als langen Graben bauen kann ...
> geb ich Dir Recht


 auch mit anderen bauformen ist über intervallbeschickung viel zu erreichen.


----------



## juergen-b (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

hy jochen,



> Ich denke mal das Nitrat wird durch die Pflanzen im Filter herausgebracht, und nicht durch die Veratmung über das Nitrat, die natürlich vorhanden sein kann.



da gehe ich mit deiner meinung in keinem fall paralell  ....... außer du meinst mit pflanzen jede menge algen ?????

sicher redest du von keinem koiteich in den jede menge futter reingeworfen wird - jede menge nitrifikation jede menge nitrat erzeugt ........ da sind ein paar pflanzen mit ihre recht kurzen vegitationsperiode schnell gesättigt !!!

nebenbei möchte ich mit meinem bodenfilter auch noch erfolgreich den phosphaten zu leibe rücken.


----------



## jochen (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hi Jürgen,

ich denke wir schreiben aneinander vorbei... 
meiner Auffassung nach hast du in der Antwort zur Frage die Karsten gestellt hat,
genau das geschrieben was ich meinte.



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo karsten,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es funktioniert
, nur man braucht dazu sehr viel vorallen eigene Erfahrung die du zB. gerade oder schon etliche Jahre machst.
Einfach Filter bauen und fertig geht nicht, das geht bei Nitrifizierern, aber nicht wenn gewünschte Denitrifikation angestrebt wird.

Mein schreiben vorher, bezieht sich auf die Pflanzen in bewachsenen Bodenfiltern.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das der Großteil des Nitrates solcher gebauten Anlagen an Teichen,

durch das Pflanzenwachstum und abernten der Pflanzen entzogen wird,
und nur ein geringer Teil durch die Veratmung des Nitrates durch denitrifizierende Bakterien.

Schafft man es, durch wirklich lange Erfahrung seinen Bodenfilter so zu steuern, wie du es betreibst (O2 Messung usw.) ist so ein Teil natürlich das Beste den Nitratentzug im Wasser zu erreichen.


PS;  jede Menge Algen im bewachsenen Bodenfilter sind meiner Meinung ein Zeichen das Nitrat noch immer vorhanden sein muß.


----------



## Haitu (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hallo Karsten,



> den Raum unter dem Zwischenboden würde ich nicht mit dem Auslauf verbinden



Warum?
Gerade diese Sperre, die das Wasser unten durchzwingt, soll für einen möglichst das ganze Substrat durchströmenden Wasserfluss sorgen. So wenigsten habe ich es gelesen.



> oder sogar auf einen Zwischenboden ganz verzichten und zusätzlich Raum für Substrat gewinnen
> ein paar "Kontrollschächte" reichen völlig



Auf den Zwischenboden möchte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten. 
Das "Mehr" an Arbeit und Material wäre/ist OK, ist ja Hobby.
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hast du bei deinem Filter auch 5cm Freiraum gelassen?
Der Freiraum unter dem Zwischenboden wird bei meiner Planung so 20cm sein. Ich will da mal reinschaun können, es interessiert mich einfach was unter so einem Bodenfilter passiert. Wachsen die Wurzeln durch, wieviel Schlamm bildet sich u.a.?
Die Schichtstärke des Substrates bis zur Wasserspiegelgrenze habe ich so 50cm gedacht (diese Schichtstärke sind plausible Empfehlungen in einigen gelesenen Threads) und dann nochmals 10cm drauf. Hier möchte ich Sumpfpflanzen setzen die keinen Wasserüberstand mögen.
Die äußere Form des Bodenfilters ist fix, über alles andere kann ich nochmals nachdenken.


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*



			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?
> Gerade diese Sperre, die das Wasser unten durchzwingt, soll für einen möglichst das ganze Substrat durchströmenden Wasserfluss sorgen. So wenigsten habe ich es gelesen.
> ....
> 
> ...




Hallo ..... 

weil ,wenn ich Deine Zeichnung richtig deute"

Der Filter dann wirklich nur von der "Brownschen Bewegung"
"leben" muss  
sonst sucht sich das Wasser den Weg des geringsten Widerstands fließt nach einer kurzen Strecke Substart unten durch ,
Deine Pflanzen stehen dann nur als Hydrokultur dar 

oder  

stimmt ich habe das auch so gemacht 
dass Einzige was da war 
waren Feinanteile von der Lava
Kein Schlamm 
nur in den vorderen Absetzkammern

mfG


----------



## juergen-b (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

hy jochen,



> Mein schreiben vorher, bezieht sich auf die Pflanzen in bewachsenen Bodenfiltern.
> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das der Großteil des Nitrates solcher gebauten Anlagen an Teichen,
> 
> durch das Pflanzenwachstum und abernten der Pflanzen entzogen wird,
> und nur ein geringer Teil durch die Veratmung des Nitrates durch denitrifizierende Bakterien.



wie ist es dann zu erklären, daß solche anlagen in der professionellen klärwirtschaft, bzw. in zig privathaushalten ohne kläranschluß, auch im winter (ok mit leistungseinbußen) ohne pflanzenwachstum funktionieren ?????

nö, nö ....... ich denke schon, daß hier denitrifikation einen ausschlaggebende rolle spielt, wenn die anlage richtig konzipiert ist.

@ karsten 

ich habe auch so eine anlage wie otto (ich glaube sogar daß ICH ihm vor ein paar jahren in einem tel. dazu geraten habe) seit ca. 4 jahren laufen, das ist nicht schlecht mit dem zwischenboden - ok es sammelt sich nicht übermäßig viel - aber wenn es da unten verrottet, bildet es schon die nächste generation nährstoffe ........... was den durchfluß betrifft - ist nur am anfang so, daß das wasser den kurzen weg vorne geht - wenn die pflanzen und wurzeln mal den freiraum belegen, verteilt es sich sehr schön über die gesamte fläche - schon zigfach getestet - kannst mir glauben  

natürlich klappt das nur optimal, wenn die pumpe und durchflußleistung angepasst ist (dimmer machts möglich)


----------



## Haitu (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hallo,



> @ karsten
> 
> ich habe auch so eine anlage wie otto (ich glaube sogar daß ICH ihm vor ein paar jahren in einem tel. dazu geraten habe) seit ca. 4 jahren laufen, das ist nicht schlecht mit dem zwischenboden - ok es sammelt sich nicht übermäßig viel - aber wenn es da unten verrottet, bildet es schon die nächste generation Nährstoffe ........... was den durchfluß betrifft - ist nur am anfang so, daß das wasser den kurzen weg vorne geht - wenn die pflanzen und wurzeln mal den freiraum belegen, verteilt es sich sehr schön über die gesamte fläche - schon zigfach getestet - kannst mir glauben
> 
> natürlich klappt das nur optimal, wenn die pumpe und durchflußleistung angepasst ist (dimmer machts möglich)



@ Jürgen, 

stimmt, die Idee mit dem Freiwasserraum unter dem Substrat ist von dir.
Ich denke ich werde das auch so umsetzen.
Dimmfähige Pumpe kommt auch rein und dazu auch ein Durchflussmesser.


----------



## juergen-b (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

servus otto,



> auch ein Durchflussmesser


 der beste du,-messer ist in diesem fall dein auge das den weg des wassers verfolgt (ein paar tropfen dosenmilch etc. helfen beim schauen ungemein)


----------



## Haitu (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hallo Jürgen,

mit Durchflussmesser meine ich so ein Teil.
 
Das mißt die Förderleistung der Pumpe in Liter pro Stunde.
Wenn die Anlage mal in Betrieb ist, dann möchte ich gerne ein wenig Statistik betreiben.
Die Wassertests sind ja doch ziemlich genau und dann will ich beim Durchfluss auch eine ablesbare Größe haben.
Bis dahin ist es aber noch ein längerer Weg.
Im Moment bin ich immer noch dabei Aushub zu machen.


----------



## jochen (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

Hi Jürgen,

du verstehst mich leider immer noch falsch,
was ich damit behaupten will...

solche Anlagen gehören, absolut durchdacht...
Zufluß, O2 Gehalt, vor allem den denitrifizierenden Bakterien die Möglichkeit zu geben das Nitrat zu veratmen, also zu knacken wie wir es beim Fachsimpeln nennen.
Denitrifikation entsteht durch der Veratmung des Sauerstoffes im Nitrat, davon leben die Bakterien,
diese Bakterien benötigen aber auch Sauerstoff ab und an aus dem Wasser, wenn kein Nitrat mehr vorhanden ist.
Das ist der Knackpunkt.

Ich will auch niemals abstreiten das deine, Karstens oder auch Ottos Anlagen funktionieren,
aber man sollte sich schon ein wenig befassen damit, so wie ihr das ja auch tut.

Nur einen absoluten Anfänger würde ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht zutrauen.

Du bestätigst doch meine Meinung selbst in dem du schreibst...



> in der professionellen klärwirtschaft



oder...



> natürlich klappt das nur optimal, wenn die pumpe und durchflußleistung angepasst ist (dimmer machts möglich)



oder...



> wenn die anlage richtig konzipiert ist.




das ist was ich meine,
Denitrifikation ist zu erreichen aber nicht mit einem Filter den man im Baumarkt kaufen kann und schnell aufstellen wie bei der Nitrifikation,
hier gehören Tüftler und Teichfreaks hin, die den Teich leben...

so wie ihr...


----------



## juergen-b (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

hy jochen,

jo - da passen unsere meinungen dann absolut zusammen


----------



## juergen-b (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Planung Bachlauf/Bodenfilter*

servus otto,

nö schon klar was ein durchflußmesser ist - gibt es ja auch für gutes geld elektronisch etc.

machen in meinen augen aber nur wirklich sinn wenn ich die effizienz meiner pumpe oder die widerstände in meinem leitungssystem analysieren möchte.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
was ich aber mit dem auge meinte ist ganz einfach, daß ich schauen muß wie sich das wasser in meinem filter verteilt und bei welcher pumpenleistung die ganze filterfläche mit wasser beschickt wird bzw. bei meinem quer durchströmten bodenfilter mußte ich das einlaufniveau über pumpenleistung leicht anheben um die maximale ausbeute an durchströmtem substrat zu erhalten ................ momentan bin ich sogar am überlegen ob ich die pumpe nicht oszilierend schalte, um verschiedene wasserstände zeitversetzt zu erreichen ......... schauen wir mal was das frühjahr so bringt.


----------

